# كيف يحيا الانسان في الصلاة الدائمة؟



## sam_msm (24 يونيو 2021)

*الصلاة الدائمة:-
[+][+][+][+][+][+][+][+][+][+][+][+]
الاصل في خلقة الانسان هو التواجد الدائم في حضرة الله وهذه حقيقة يؤكدها خلقة الانسان الاول فعندما خلق الله الانسان الاول نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار ادم نفسا حية.تك ٢ : ٧
ونفخة الحياة هذه هي الروح القدس وهو الرباط والوسيلة التي به نكون في حضرة الله الدائمة والاعمق حسب كلمات الانجيل ان نكون ليس في حضرة الله فقط بل بالروح القدس ندخل حتي الي اعماق الله ٠! لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله.١ كو ٢ : ١٠
لنقف ونتعجب ونتضرع لروح الله ان يعلن لنا هذا السر العجيب لقد وهب لنا بالروح القدس ليس ان نكون في حضرة الله فقط منذ الان ولكن بالتقدم يوم بعد يوم بالروح القدس وحتي اعماق الله ..!
وهل يكفي زمان هذه الحياة بل والدهر الاتي ايضا للوصول الي نهاية اعماق الله ؟
اظن لا كل هذا الزمان والذي هو في نظر الله لحظة واحدة ولا ايضا الابدية يكفي ابدا للوصول الي ادراك اعماق الله ولكن هي حياتنا الابدية التي تبداء من الان وليس لها نهاية كلها علي الرغم من انها ليس لها نهاية طريق للدخول الي اعماق الله دون ادراك كماله !!!!
ولكن يظهر مما لا يدع الي ادن شك ان الانسان في حقيقة خلقته هو مدعو بقوة الروح القدس ان يكون بشكل دائم في حضرة الله وينتقل من عمق الي عمق بالروح القدس لفحص اعماق الله التي ليس لها نهاية علي الاطلاق ولابد من ادراك ان السعادة الحقيقية الكاملة هي في التواجد في حضرة الله والتفحص بالروح القدس في اعماقه  
ولقد خطف الانسان بعيدا عن هذه السعادة عندما انشغل بامور العالم واعمال الارض - حتي ولو الاعمال العادية المفروض ان يؤديها الانسان لكي يحيا ويجد قوته علي الارض - ولهذا آن الاون ان يعود الانسان الي سعادته المفقوده وذلك ليس بترك اعماله بل الانتقال بكيانه ومركز اهتمام قلبه وهو مازال يعمل ولو النهار كله الي حضرة الله الا وهي الصلاة الدائمة التي جعلها الانجيل هي طريق اولاد الله وامر حتمي في انه ينبغي ان يصلى كل حين ولا يمل لو ١٨ : ١
بدل محبتي يخاصمونني.اما انا فصلاة.مز ١٠٩ : ٤
صلوا بلا انقطاع.١ تس ٥ : ١٧



كيف يحيا الانسان في الصلاة الدائمة ؟
~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~•~
بعيدا عن الاجابات العقلية المحفوظة والحاضرة في عقول المثقفين بالثقافة الروحية نحن نطلب اجابة من ينبوع الحكمة واللطيف المحب للنفس ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو غاية كل شيئ والاجابة عن كل ما يخص شخص المسيح لا يمكن يعلنها غير روح الله الذي هو روح المسيح وقد ارسله ليسكن فينا لهذا السبب عينه ذاك يمجدني، لانه ياخذ مما لي ويخبركم.يو ١٦ : ١٤  
وهو الوحيد المنوط له ان يعلن لنا الحق واما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق يو ١٦ : ١٣
اتعجب كثيرا من نفسي عندما تترك روح الحق وتذهب لتسمع من اخر ٠٠!
**وكما طلبتي يا ابنتي الغالية تريدى اجابة بنور الروح القدس ومن خلال الاختبار العلمي  وهذا في غاية الاهمية لان من يتكلم عن امور روحية ولم يتذوق منها يكون ثرثرة في الهواء ولا تمس قلوب من يسمع وعلي قدر اختباري الضعيف جدا جدا ولكن اسلم نفسي لروح الله لينطق بي من خلال ما تذوقت منه ولكن بنظرة الي اعماق الطريق ايضا وما ننتظره من وعوده **
اولا حياة الصلاة الدائمة قد يحيا فيها الانسان بعمق شديد ولا يدري وقد يجني ثمارها ببساطة ويتمتع بها دون ان تلتفت النفس الي ما هي فيه لان غاية القلب الصادق هو شخص المسيح والانشغال الدائم به في القلب والحواس واعماق الفكر فالنفس البسيطة المحبة لشخص المسيح دائم في لهفة وبحث مستمر عنه في اعماق كيانها ومشاعرها وايضا خارجها بل ايضا في الطقوس والعبادات التي تمارسها 
واعلم ان القديسين الاوائل خاصا في مصر بالتحديد، قد عاشوا حياة الصلاة الدائمة ببساطة ووصلوا فيها الي اعماق ليس لها حدود بدون ان بكون لديهم منهج محدد وترتيبات نسكية محدده  
وخطوات مرتبة للوصول لحياة الصلاة الدائمة قبل ان يتلقفها الغرب ويدرسونها ويضعوا لها خطوات وترتيبات ربما قد ينشغل الانسان بالترتيبات ويرتبك بها فيضيع الهدف من الصلاة الدائمة 
والاجابة علي السؤال كيف نحيا الصلاة الدائمة ؟
الاساس الذي بدونه -لا يمكن ان يعرف الانسان الصلاة الدائمةً بل تكون مجرد اعمال بشرية بدون ثمر حقيقي- هو الدافع الذي يعطي النفس ان تدخل في الصلاة الدائمة يوم بعد يوم هو الحب الالهي هو الباب وهو القوة التي متي اقتني الانسان في داخله الحب الالهي صارت الصلاة الدائمة ليست وصية يسعي الانسان بقوته ان ينفذها بل هي حالة طبيعية يدخل فيها الانسان بسهولةوبدون ترتيب او طقوس محدده يمارسها  الانسان ٠
 الحب الالهي هو ناتج تألف ارادة الانسان الخاطئ مع صوت الروح القدس داخله بالقداسة وترك الشر وحياة الخطية  فعندما يهب الانسان لسماع صوت روح الله القدوس داخله علي الفور يسكب الروح القدس في قلب الانسان الخاطئ محبة الله لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا.رو ٥ : ٥
ومحبة الله هي السحر داخل الانسان هي التي تجعل النفس تلتصق بشخص المسيح وتسعي نحوه ويتغير شيئا فشيئا مركز اهتمام القلب بامور متعددة في العالم والحياة الارضية ليحل محلها حب المسيح وكلما ازادت محبة المسيح في القلب التهمت الانشغال بالعالم وكلما انشغل القلب بحب شخص المسيح دخل الانسان بدون ان يدري في الصلاة الدائمة وبترتيبات خاصة به وحده ربما يتعجب لها الاخرون ولكن هي ترتيبات ناتجه عن تفاعل النفس مع عمل الروح القدس داخلها وهي فريدة ومميزة للنفس بعينها ولا تتفق مع الاخرين ولهذا تظل هذه حياة سرية خاصة بالنفس والمسيح!
 ربما  نتكلم منها ونحكم علي الامور بها بدون ان يري منها الاخرين غير حرارة هذا الحب الفائق عن كل فكر او تصور!
ويؤكد هذا المعني قول للقديس الاب اسحق تلميذ الانبا انطونيوس
" يسوع المسيح صلي من اجلنا قائلا : ليكن فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم يو ١٧ : ٢٦
وايضا ليكن الجميع واحد كما انك انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا يو ١٧ : ٢١
حينما يمس حب الله الكامل قلوبنا بفاعلية هذه الصلاة التي قدمها يسوع لاجلنا والتي لابد انها قد استجيبت في الحال حينئذ يصبح الله ذاته هو كل حبنا اشتياقنا ورجائنا وجهدنا وكل فكر فينا وكل كلمة ننطق بها وكل نسمة حياتنا وحينئذ ايضا نصير في رابطة سرية مع الاب بالابن بذلك الحب الخالص الذي يظلل علي قلوبنا وعقولنا 
إن هذا الحب وهذا الرباط وهذه الوحدة هي هدف حياتنا الذي نسعي اليه وهو سبق تذوق عربون الحياة السمائية   
وحينما ندرك هذا الحب فينا سوف تصير حياتنا صلاة واحدة مستمرة"الاب إسحق تلميذ الانبا انطونيوس في حديثه مع كاسيان
*


----------

